# Legend of the Wood 09



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

In spite of rain and technical difficulties, we had fun this year. Here's our haunt video:

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2AakAFNkTQ


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Very cool! We did carnEvil this year. How did you video it? My camera can't seem to do it. Thanks, Phyllis


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like your bubble room got the most screams

Lovely ghoulish creatures and clowns. How big a walk through did you have?


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Doggieshop,

Thanks! I carried a florescent lantern with me as I made the video.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

RoxyBlue,

We build a 36 by 12 foot structure to house the tunnel. It took two of us seven full days to build.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Watcher,

Thanks. I hope they did. I know we did.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Good job....looks like a blast


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Creepster,

Thanks! It was fun but tear down on Sunday was a bear.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great...love the bubble idea..gunna use it in our clown room next year


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks. The bubble were a risk but they really worked out. We used a UV bubble mix and flooded the room with UV.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the bubble juice we used http://www.planetdj.com/i--TB450


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks halloween71. BTW, I looked at your photos and love the singing Elvis.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, that looked like a lot of fun and nice scares too.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks IMU. We try to be a gore-free haunt.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great work keep it up!
I'll have to remember to take video of TOTs next year I never take time from the scares to do that.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

We had incredible fun!! One thing we found useful is IR security cameras like the one's you can get at Costco. We mounted them at key points in the haunt and recorded the images on a PC to give us clips we edited into the video.


----------

